# Here's what I've been up to today!



## Joanie (Mar 5, 2008)

I couldn't decide which label I like better so made 15 of each.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 5, 2008)

Whooo, those labels for the Pinot in the middle altogether are getting me dizzy.


----------



## Joanie (Mar 5, 2008)

LOL They don't do that one bottle at a time! Or maybe that's a good indicator that you've had a few too many!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Mar 5, 2008)

Look fantastic!


----------



## PolishWineP (Mar 5, 2008)

You've really got the label thing down!



They look great!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 5, 2008)

I like them all, but that bottom one really pops out.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Mar 5, 2008)

WOW! Labels look great, the middle ones are my favorite.


Scuba


----------



## grapeman (Mar 5, 2008)

What store did you buy those from Joan? I want to go get some off that shelf. They are just screaming to me to get a few!


----------



## Joanie (Mar 5, 2008)

What store did I buy what from?


----------



## grapeman (Mar 6, 2008)

Why those exquisit bottles of wine of course Joan! Just trying to say that they look absolutely professional and perfect!



*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Joanie (Mar 6, 2008)

LOL Sorry! I was confused and apparently more tired last night than I thought!

Thank you, R!

I'm back to work so I can rest up today!


----------



## tcb54 (Mar 6, 2008)

Beautiful job, Joan. I think the middle ones are my favorite...


----------



## Joanie (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you all!


----------



## rgecaprock (Mar 6, 2008)

Joan, Great Labels, you've been busy creating. I like them all!!!!


Ramona


----------



## geocorn (Mar 6, 2008)

You are very creative in your label designs. Art is no my strong suit, but I really enjoy seeing what others create. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## onin24eagle (Mar 6, 2008)

I really do admire your talent Joan. Great job!


----------



## Waldo (Mar 7, 2008)

Very nice joan.. I like the ones that madewade dizzy best



*Edited by: Waldo *


----------

